# Sat Redfish nad Drum (Navarre Beach)



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Pass road opened up Friday between Navarre Beach and Pensacola Beach. Only two turnoff's one between Navarre and Opal beach - Opal is closed due to reconstruction of the facility. One down towards Porto-stink-o. 



Anyway after burying my neighbor and past General Contractor from after the house fire I felt like winding and went over Fri late afternoon with a rake and beer or two. Stopped in the first turnout Navarre-Opal and just West was a nice hole with a dude fishing in it. Walking up I saw him snag a couple fleas and bring in a decent Pomp - check - I'll be here tomorrow!! So I chatted with him a moment and went futher down to get some fleas for Sat. Got a couple dozen in about 30 mins of half hearted fooling around as I was soooo into the white sand that got the jack-asses covered up all along Navarre beach... The squeak when you walk on it the feel everything was back down there... 



SO On the way back I see the guy working something big on the line.. no sweat his girlfriend is there now and watching. So he beaches a 20-30# bull red and I hustle up and grab it and get it up on land. He's pumped never caught one before so pics all around and off I go. Just what the doctor ordered after earlier that day.



Sat morning I meet up with two dudes from work one lives here and the other I've known for 10 years working around the world. He surf fishes the outerbanks and parts around Tidewater Va. Anyway we hustle down to the spot and the wind has moved the sand a bit but we take all the gear out and setup mostly East side of the hole but with 6 rods we covered it up good. Took two shark rigs but hte surf was a bit dodgy so we didn't risk it.



From 0530 to 0730 caught a couple slot reds 26/ 24 and Black drum no pomps. Also drum on sand fleas and reds on cut Bobo (ex-shark bait). No bites from 0830-0930 so we packed it up and had them cleaned and poles washed by 1100.



The 'ivory' pic is of the drum bones as Rich called them I've got them from Halibut but these were very nice from a 25' red.























The tails were roughed up like Chris had mentioned...


















:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------

